# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  India i kërkon Vatikanit të shenjtërojë Nënë Terezën

## ylli_pr

Publikuar: Sot, më 29 qershor 2010

 Artikuj të ngjashëm

India i kërkon Vatikanit të shenjtërojë Nënë Terezën

Galeria e Arteve me dy oferta për artistë

Arkivi lëvizës ndalet në Stacion

Mesazh falënderimi e familjes së Bekim Fehmiut

New Delhi, 29 qershor   Kisha Katolike e Indisë ka kërkuar nga Vatikani që të shpallë të shenjtë humanisten shqiptare Nënën Terezë, në 100-vjetorin e lindjes së saj, më 26 gusht të këtij viti.
Në adresë të Vatikanit janë dërguar me qindra letra nga India, vendi ku veproi humanistja shqiptare, përmes së cilave kërkohet që Selia e Shenjtë të shenjtërojë Nënën Terezë.
Nëna Terezë është bekuar nga Vatikani në vitin 2003, kur edhe mori titullin e bekuar.
Burime të Kishës Katolike të Indisë kanë thënë se shumë njerëz që u përkasin feve të ndryshme, por edhe të tjerë të organizatave katolike, i kanë shkruar Papa Benediktit XIV duke kërkuar shenjtërimin e Nënës Terezë për veprimtarinë e saj disavjeçare në ndihmë të njerëzve të varfër.
Kjo kërkesë është përkrahur edhe nga Konferenca Katolike e Ipeshkvisë së Indisë (CBCI). 
Ne i kuptojmë aspiratat e robërve katolikë dhe anëtarëve të besimeve të tjera. Megjithatë, shqyrtimi i procesit të shenjtërimit do të marrë kohë, ka thënë zëdhënësi i CBCI-së, Babu Jozeph, citon agjencia e lajmeve IANS. Sipas tij, procedura për shenjtërim zgjat disa vjet. 
Kisha ndjek një proces rigoroz dhe të gjatë përpara se dikush të shpallet i shenjtë. Nëna Terezë është nderuar tashmë nga kisha pasi asaj i është dhënë titulli e bekuar, ka thënë ai.
Indiania e fundit që ishte shenjtëruar ishte motra Aplhonsa. Nëse kërkesa pranohet, atëherë Nëna Terezë do të jetë e treta nga India që do të shenjtërohet, shkruan agjencia IANS. 
Por ish-anëtari i Komisionit Ndërkombëtar të Komuniteteve, V.V. Augustine, ka thënë: Për mua dhe të tjerët që e njohim punën e saj, ajo tashmë është një shenjtëreshë. Jam duke u lutur dhe duke pritur momentin kur Nëna Terezë do të shpallet e shenjtë, por njerëzit e dinë se procedura është mjaft e gjatë, ka thënë Augustine.
Me këtë rast CBCI ka njoftuar se ka një program të ngjeshur me aktivitete për shënimin e 100-vjetorit të lindjes së Nënës Terezë. Presidenti Pratibha Patil do të kryesojë një takim përkujtimor që do të mbahet në New Delhi, më 28 gusht.
Po ashtu do të mbahet edhe një simpozium ndërkombëtar me titull Life and Message of Mother Teresa (Jeta dhe mesazhet e Nënës Terezë). Një ekspozitë me fotografi nga puna e Nënës Terezë do të hapet në New Delhi, nga data 23 deri më 30 gusht, kurator i së cilës do të jetë fotografi Raghu Rai.
Nëna Terezë është nderuar me disa çmime prestigjioze, duke përfshirë edhe Çmimin Nobel për Paqe në vitin 1979 dhe në vitin 1980 me Bharat Ratna, çmimin më të lartë që ndahet në Indi.

Faleminderit për rekomandimin

----------

